# Best T-shirt to heat press with Plastisols



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

This a curious question.
Is there a better T shirt that is more receptive to plastisol transfers?

Do you find a particular brand ( Anvil, Gildan, Bella etc) is better than the next?

I have used both Gildan and Port and Company, yet the same transfer print looks better on the Gildan, even though both color shirts are used.

How does Next Level take to Plastisols? I am considering going with them for a more 'high-end' T


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you applying custom or stock designs? With most designs there should not be any difference in the shirts that you mentioned.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Stock designs, though I have some vector files I am considering placing onto plastisols.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

HippieGuy said:


> Is there a better T shirt that is more receptive to plastisol transfers?
> 
> Do you find a particular brand ( Anvil, Gildan, Bella etc) is better than the next?


Not that I have noticed. 

Better is very subjective. As far as accepting plastisol transfers I have noticed no difference in any brand. If you are asking if one brand makes better shirts then I would say ... maybe, but not significantly better enough that I worry about it. I do have preferences - I prefer most brands over Gildan but Gildan has more colors and is generally cheaper so guess which brand I end up using the most. For anything that isn't bottom of the barrel I like Alstyle or American Apparel. I recently used Bayside by request and some people liked them a lot but most were indifferent.


----------

